# For amateurs only



## Niki

Good day

If you are professional, probably you have one of those "Guide rail", but if you are amateur like me...

The circular saw guide is very old "patent", so what's new.

I used "floor panels", slippery and strong (15 years guaranty), they come in lengths of 1280 mm or 2500 mm, I used the 1280 mm and 8 mm thickness.

Another improvement, that can work also with the "Guide rail" (I think), is using of knives for measuring and positioning to give maximum accuracy.

And the rest is on the pictures.

Regards
niki




Code:


[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20guide/C1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20guide/C2.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20guide/C3.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20guide/C4.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20guide/C5.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20guide/C6.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20guide/C7.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/CS%20guide/C8.jpg[/img]


----------



## devonwoody

Niki, interesting post, although this type of operation is not needed by me because I use the Triton workcentre and have the large extension.

But the reason for posting is because I notice you are using those black quick action clamps. I also have a set of this brand and mine broke down rather easily, however if you take the mechanism apart and replace the plastic lug that easily breaks and replace it with a M5 or 6 nut and bolt the clamps are a very good buy for the price in those penny bazaars.


----------



## Niki

Devonwoody

I was smiling to myself while reading your post, because I did exactly what you described.

I have another tip; sometimes when you are tightening the clamp it slides back and the grip in very weak. Grind the narrow sides with #40 it will make it "Iron grip".

I'm going to post it with pictures.

Thanks
niki


----------



## Anonymous

You must enter a message when posting


----------



## filsgreen

Niki, thanks a lot for the illustrated tip. I need to see a picture before I understand things  

Phil


----------

